# Bigggcountry Makin' WAVES!!!!!



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Go Dan go buddy!!!!! He's listed as 3rd in the co-anglers near the bottom of teh article. YOU DA MAN!!!!!

Carl




April 16, 2004 Visit our sponsors 





Search







News, Photos & Results
Tour Schedule
Standings
Rules
Contingency Awards






Angler Profiles
Discussions
Tour/Events Schedule
TV schedule
Membership Services
Tournament Registration


FLW Live
Free e-Newsletter
Listen to FLW Radio


Casting Smiles
Fishing Challenge
FLW Outdoors Shop
Hook Set Award
Screen Savers
Sponsor Trivia


Ranger Cup Points
Ranger Owners Group
Ranger M1 


Lake Hamilton 
4/15/04 - 4/17/04 -- Lake Hamilton 
Hot Springs, AR 

Division: 
All-American Arkie Bama Buckeye Bulldog Carolina Chevy Trucks Wild Card Choo Choo Cowboy Gator Great Lakes Hoosier Illini LBL Kerr Lake Kentucky Lake Columbus Pool Wheeler Lake Toledo Bend Louisiana Michigan Mississippi Mountain Music City Northeast Okie Ozark Lake Seminole Piedmont Savannah River Seminole Shenandoah Year: 
2004 2003 2002 2001 2000 1999 1998 1997 1996 1995 1994 

Results 
Big Bass 
Pairings 
News 
Photos 

| Preview Stories | Day 1 | Day 2 | | Headline Story | Morning Story | Press Release | 
Schafer shuffles to top Boatright bests men in back; Schafer takes All-American lead with 2-pound cushion



Mark Schafer of Williamstown, N.J., leads the Boater Division with 24 pounds, 14 ounces. (Photo by Rob Newell)

By Rob Newell - 16.Apr.2004


HOT SPRINGS, Ark.  The leaderboard at the 2004 BFL All-American on Lake Hamilton shuffled around today, and, when the shuffling was over, Mark Schafer of Williamstown, N.J., took the lead with a two-day total of 24 pounds, 14 ounces.

Schafer brought in the biggest stringer of the day, 13 pounds even, and now holds a 2-pound, 5-ounce lead over second place.

I feel pretty good that my area and technique are going to hold up, Schafer said. Ive been fishing one key stretch of docks near the Hatchery and it just keeps producing fish. I caught plenty again today and some bigger ones showed up.

Schafer revealed that he is fishing a wacky-rigged Zoom Trick Worm around docks.

I think the key to the area is that its a bay right off the main river; its not way back in a creek or pocket, he said. I like trying to find fish on the main lake. I think the better quality fish live out on the main lake all year, and they are moving into this one bay to spawn.

Another plus is that Schafer has the area to himself.

I didnt want to compete with guys fishing obvious spawning creeks and pockets, he added. When I came here in pre-practice, I looked for something that was off the beaten path but still close to the main lake.

Devere jumps into second

The second biggest stringer of the day was caught by John Devere of Berea, Ky., who brought in 12 pounds, 10 ounces to move into second with a two-day total of 22 pounds, 9 ounces.

Devere fished the same water the same way today but caught bigger fish.

Im flipping and pitching a 1/2-ounce jig in 2 to 8 feet of water around docks and brush, Devere said. I didnt catch near as many fish today, but the ones I did catch were bigger.

Hayes moves to third

Allen Hayes of Moody, Ala., moved into third place today with the help of a 12-pound, 3-ounce stringer, which pushed his two-day total to 21 pounds, 8 ounces.

When clouds and wind blew in for a few hours this morning, Hayes pulled out a spinnerbait and went to work.

I had a limit by nine oclock, Hayes said. They were feeding much shallower and were more aggressive in that overcast.

Unlike other leaders that have dialed into one specific pattern and area, Hayes is adjusting to the conditions by the hour.

Im catching fish several different ways, he said. Yesterday I caught fish on a top-water, a Carolina rig and a jerkbait. Today I caught them on a spinnerbait. Ive got several different things going, so Im just going to fish the conditions tomorrow.

Lefebre fourth

Dave Lefebre of Union City, Pa., continues to sight-fish and brought in 9 pound, 10 ounces today to amass a two-day total of 20 pounds, 12 ounces for fourth.

Cummings in fifth

Charles Cummings of Leeds, Ala., added 10 pounds, 15 ounces to his weight total today and is now in fifth place with 20 pounds, 6 ounces.

Miles lands Lake Hamilton lunker

In a tournament where a 3-pounder is something to ooh and ahh over, Miles Johnson of Beaver Creek, Ohio, made the weigh-in crowds jaws drop with a 5-pound, 14-ounce bass that easily took the Snickers Big Bass Award for the tournament.

The big bass anchored Johnsons 11-pound, 5-ounce limit, which rocketed him from 21st place yesterday to eighth today.

I caught her on a Carolina-rigged Brush Hog in about 12 feet of water at 10 oclock this morning, Johnson said.

Rest of the best

Others that survived to fish another day on Lake Hamilton in the All-American finals include Donald Hinson of Lugoff, S.C., in sixth with a two-day total of 19 pounds, 10 ounces; David Gnewikow of Antioch, Tenn., in seventh with a two-day total of 18 pounds, 6 ounces; Miles Johnson of Beaver Creek, Ohio, in eighth with a two-day total of 18 pounds, 4 ounces; Dennis Berhorst of Holts Summit, Mo., in ninth with a two-day total of 18 pounds, 2 ounces; and Wes Endicott of Joplin, Mo., in 10th with a two-day total of 18 pounds, 1 ounce.

Boatright boats them right for win

In the Co-angler Division, Scott Boatright of Sheridan, Ark., made a command performance to win with 17 pounds, 4 ounces.

This has just been an awesome experience, Boatright said about his All-American week.

Boatright, who lives about 45 minutes from Lake Hamilton, was dialed into the winning pattern from the first day of practice. He reported catching nearly 13 pounds during the practice round, brought in 10 pounds, 6 ounces on day one and added 6 pounds, 14 ounces to his total today to win by over 3 pounds.

All week, I fished a wacky-rigged watermelon Zoom Trick worm around docks, Boatright said. I used 8-pound-test line on a spinning rod. I fished with Mark (Schafer) yesterday, and he was fishing exactly how I fish here this time of year. Today I fished with Adam Wagner, told him about the pattern, and we caught a bunch of fish.

For his win, Boatright collected $50,000. When tournament emcee Charlie Evans asked Boatright what he was going to do with the money, Boatright pointed to his wife in the audience and said, Charlie, I think you know who is going to get this money.

Rest of the best

Rounding out the top five co-anglers were Aaron McManaway of Altamont, Ill., in second with a two-day total of 13 pounds, 9 ounces; Daniel Dobransky of Waynesburg, Ohio, in third with a two-day total of 12 pounds, 12 ounces; Brent Sain of Manchester, Tenn., in fourth with a two-day total of 11 pounds, 15 ounces; and Dick Gum of Woodbridge, Va., in fifth with a two-day total of 10 pounds, 8 ounces.

Tomorrow the top 10 will fish in the final-round action of the 2004 BFL All-American to see who will win the $100,000 top prize.

The final take-off will be a 7 a.m. Central time at the Hatchery launch ramp.





Send this story to a friend


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

dan, glad to see you doing so well!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey! Just an FYI.....Bigggcountry placed 3rd in the co-angler side of the BFL All-American with 12lb 12oz. In the money buddy! GREAT JOB!!!! Can't wait to take you out and discuss it over a beer or twleve when you get back!!! Good job DAn!!!!

Carl


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

keep it up buddy! show them that ohio boys can bass fish too!!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job Dan!!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice indeed !!! Can't wait to hear the story....... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Great Job Dan.........congratulations.........


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Super Job Dan!! Your one heck of a fisherman!


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

great job. Keep it up Dan!


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah Dan!!


----------

